# Anyone remember the cartoonist Crump from the 60's



## photojunky (Sep 23, 2004)

This is a shot of Crump's brother in SF shot in the early 80's. I didnt know it at the time but after seeing a documentary, I recognized him. I believe he is a convicted rapist.


----------



## Corry (Sep 23, 2004)

That guy is FREAKY looking!


----------



## steve817 (Sep 24, 2004)

It rubs the lotion
on it's skin, it does this whenever it's told!!.......

There was another thread for movie quotes. I thought it fit better here.


----------



## Sk8man (Sep 24, 2004)

nice photo. crop out the white line and up and leave only the dark background.


----------



## Lula (Sep 24, 2004)

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

:no smile: no matter how many times i look at the pic i just can't get it       over, he looks insane, his eyes freaks me out.....


Anyway its a good shot.


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Sep 24, 2004)

I think I will just go and lock the doors. It's dark here.


----------



## airgunr (Sep 24, 2004)

I've still got a box of the old comics somewhere.  I looks like he imbibed WAY too many chemicals.  Kind of got that Thorazine look to him.


----------



## photojunky (Sep 24, 2004)

Didnt he do the cover of Cheap Thrills?


----------



## Ariadne (Sep 24, 2004)

photojunky said:
			
		

> This is a shot of Crump's brother in SF shot in the early 80's.



First of all, the name is CRUM.  The cartoonist you refer to is R. Crum.  Real name: Robert Crumb.  But in early days, he signed as R. Crum. 



> I believe he is a convicted rapist.



Do you "believe" or do you "know"?  Do you have documentation?  I don't think we should be putting out rumours on the net.  If this was my site, I'd remove your post.  Not my call, unfortunately.

More importantly, why put R. Crum's name up there in association with something someone else may have done, brother or not?  Crum was a great cartoonist and neither he nor his art should be tainted by the behaviour (or looks) of someone else, whether real or imagined!  Guilt by association?  IMO, there's an ethical issue here, and it ain't R. Crum's.

Respectfully,

P.S.  I agree with cropping the top of the pic down to the dark part past the metal bar.  Also, he doesn't look particularly weird to me aside from the fact that most people (in this country, anyway) don't sit full lotus on the sidewalk in full view.  BTW, if that is R. Crum's brother, it may indeed be the one who committed suicide.  Why not let him rest in peace?

Here's a wonderul example of R. Crum's work called "A Short History of America": 
http://www.crumbmuseum.com/history2.html


----------



## photojunky (Sep 24, 2004)

I knew it was a matter of time before someone made a comment like yours. He admitted to it in the documentry, but I dont know if he was convicted. See the movie. 



> Crum was a great cartoonist and neither he nor his art should be tainted by the behaviour (or looks) of someone else, whether real or imagined! Guilt by association? IMO, there's an ethical issue here, and it ain't R. Crum's.



Who said anythning about the artist himself? I love his old work, so 60's. His brother just happens to be a scumbag. Don't be so PC![/quote]


----------



## Ariadne (Sep 24, 2004)

photojunky said:
			
		

> I knew it was a matter of time before someone made a comment like yours. He admitted to it in the documentry, but Idont know if he was convicted. See the movie.



Actually, I've seen the documentary, some time ago and more than once. 



			
				ariadne said:
			
		

> Crum was a great cartoonist and neither he nor his art should be tainted by the behaviour (or looks) of someone else, whether real or imagined! Guilt by association? IMO, there's an ethical issue here, and it ain't R. Crum's.



Who said anythning about the artist himself? I love his old work, so 60's. His brother just happens to be a scumbag. Don't be so PC![/quote]



			
				photojunky said:
			
		

> *Anyone remember the cartoonist Crump from the 60's" *


and 





> *"This is a shot of Crump's brother in SF shot in the early 80's.*


Isn't this mentioning the artist?  And why was that necessary?  Couldn't you just post the photo for c&c on it's own?  Or did you feel the need to "rub shoulders with celebrity" by mentioning the name of the artist along with the pic.  BTW, WHAT did you say the brother's (YOUR subject) name was? 

Oh, and "Don't be so PC?"  What?  Can you say that in actual non-abbreviated English?  I'm afraid I didn't understand.   :roll:

Just one other thing: Did you ever get a signed release to publish this photo of this person?  Just curious!


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 24, 2004)

> Oh, and "Don't be so PC?" What? Can you say that in actual non-abbreviated English? I'm afraid I didn't understand.


PC = Politically Correct.  It's a pretty well known acronym.



> Just one other thing: Did you ever get a signed release to publish this photo of this person? Just curious!


It's called fair use.  You only need a model release to use it commercially.


----------



## Ariadne (Sep 24, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> > Oh, and "Don't be so PC?" What? Can you say that in actual non-abbreviated English? I'm afraid I didn't understand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 24, 2004)

You sure have a chip on your shoulder don't you?  It'd be nice if you had a clue what you were talking about.  Do photojournalists require a release for everyone they take a photo of?  A model release is required ONLY when you intend to use it commercially.


----------



## photojunky (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for the help. If the fact that Crum's brother tried to rape a women was suppose to be kept a secret, maybe Crum should have kept that out of his own documentry.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 24, 2004)

Oh Geez  :roll: 
Great capture!  Guy sure is freaky.

Think we can do without all the other BS though.  Starting to sound like photosig.


----------



## Ariadne (Sep 25, 2004)

Photojunky and Voodoocat:  Re-read my posts of yesterday in this thread, and was not happy with what I saw.  I was dealing with a difficult situation yesterday and I'm afraid it definitely clouded my 'tude--this thread took the brunt of it.  My apologies to you both.


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 25, 2004)

Ariadne said:
			
		

> Photojunky and Voodoocat:  Re-read my posts of yesterday in this thread, and was not happy with what I saw.  I was dealing with a difficult situation yesterday and I'm afraid it definitely clouded my 'tude--this thread took the brunt of it.  My apologies to you both.


I accept your apology and forgive you   It takes a lot to come back and apologize like that.  
Now let's all have a group :hug:


----------



## Alison (Sep 25, 2004)

Ariadne said:
			
		

> Photojunky and Voodoocat:  Re-read my posts of yesterday in this thread, and was not happy with what I saw.  I was dealing with a difficult situation yesterday and I'm afraid it definitely clouded my 'tude--this thread took the brunt of it.  My apologies to you both.



Wow, I have to commend you for coming back and saying that. I am sorry you were having a hard day, I know all to well how easy it is to take out frustration in other places. Thank you again for your apology!


----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 25, 2004)

Ariadne said:
			
		

> Photojunky and Voodoocat:  Re-read my posts of yesterday in this thread, and was not happy with what I saw.  I was dealing with a difficult situation yesterday and I'm afraid it definitely clouded my 'tude--this thread took the brunt of it.  My apologies to you both.



I have to say that you apologizing like that has to be the biggest thing a person could do.  I applaud you in stepping up to the plate like that.

 :cheer:  :cheer:  :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:

(I also want in on that group :hug


----------



## Patrick (Sep 25, 2004)

:cheer:
 :hug:


----------



## Ariadne (Sep 25, 2004)

Holy Moly, everyone!     Thanks for being so understanding.   :heart: 

 :hug: to you all.

Patrick, I love your band emoticons.  Did you create them?


----------



## Corry (Sep 25, 2004)

No, if you go to 'post reply' over by where it shows all the emoticons there is a thing that says "see all emoticons' or soemthing...it's in there!


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 25, 2004)

Ariadne said:
			
		

> Patrick, I love your band emoticons.  Did you create them?


It's in the "view more emoticons" list.  you can type : band :  (without the spaces) 

I have one too I'll invite.


----------



## photojunky (Sep 25, 2004)

Hey, no problem. It was an interesting thread. Wanna talk politics? Just kidding!


----------



## Karalee (Sep 25, 2004)

Uh oh, dont use the P word in this forum  :LOL:

Im glad its all over though, it was a good capture, Im glad everyones kissed and made up :love:


----------



## Ariadne (Sep 25, 2004)

photojunky said:
			
		

> Hey, no problem. It was an interesting thread. Wanna talk politics? Just kidding!




LOL!  No thanks!!! 


I found it!    This is the coolest!


----------



## Lula (Sep 25, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Ariadne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Those guys can play fast!


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 25, 2004)

Lula said:
			
		

> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, it's so funny :LOL:  

BTW, back to the photo since we have gone the typical "TPF off topic" route... 
I really like it and love the emotion portrayed.  The subject does make me feel a bit uneasy.  But that is part of the alure of this photograph.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 25, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Ariadne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What he said.


----------

